# L5R original - character generator



## Geron Raveneye (Jan 29, 2003)

Does anybody know of a character generator software for the original Legend of the Five Rings RPG?   

And can tell me where to find it, of course


----------



## Danzilla (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't know where you can lay your hands on a copy of it, but I demonstrated a copy of the L5R creator at GenCon about 4(?) years ago at the Hero Games Booth...It was only one of the modules for their creation workshop application...

it came in 2 versions, Creation workshop and the various creators

Hero Creator
L5R Creator
Cthulhu Creator

they all were both stand-alone apps and expansion modules for Creation Workshop...

I don't know what happened to the software in all of the buying and restructuring...

DanZilla


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Jan 29, 2003)

*Thanks...*

...already guessed I was 4 years too late...or 5...still thanks   

Any other suggestions very welcome still


----------



## gariig (Jan 29, 2003)

Amazing what Google can find for you

http://www.herogames.com/FreeStuff/updatepage.htm

Gariig


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Jan 29, 2003)

*Heh...*

...even more thanks, I'll toddle off to see if I can get it somewhere in Germany where I don't need a credit card to pay for it


----------

